# Fishing with floating lights at night



## bonifas9017

Has any one done this just want some tips on it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverDoc

I use a Thill battery light. Obtain some black electrical tape and cut a strip about 1/4-3/8" wide and about 1.25" long. Wrap the tape around the light and the spindle of your float - directly below the tubing that holds the float to the line. Nothing like seeing the light go under when it is completely dark out! You can also use the miniature glowsticks but I find that I can use the Thills up to about a dozen times before the battery burns out.

There are lighted floats too, but this makes it easy if you are used to fishing with a certain-sized float. Good Luck!


----------



## RushCreekAngler

I have been using the night bobby (you can get them at wal-mart) - I like them better than the thills. You can use it ether as a slip or fixed bobber. they use 2 watch batteries - cheaper and easier to find that the ones for the thills. Also, I have had bad luck with the thills - The lights work fine the first time, but most of the time I can't get them to shut off, and they are too expensive to use for just 1 trip. The only thing with the night bobby is that while you turn it off by unscrewing the bottom, I had one turn back on and drain the batteries, so now I just remove the batteries when I'm done with it.


----------



## papaperch

In case you meant these kind of lights. Nope they do not work those minnows around the light do nothing to attract fish. LOL


----------



## bonifas9017

Those are the ones I am talking about papaperch. Anyone use them? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## papaperch

I use them on every night trip I go . Yes they do work but not like all the manufacturers state. It is not a simple matter of going out in a boat putting in the lights and waiting a 1/2 hour then start catching fish.

If you do your homework on the lake/spot you want to try them on they will work.

I can tell you from years of using them. The following have been true every year.
A. They are least effective on real bright nights. Like when full moon.
B. If no minnows show up at least an hour after turning them on. You probably won't catch much at that particular spot move.
C. Not very effective for early season fishing
D. Use from about May until late fall
E. Fish any type are NOT scared or shy away from light as long as deep water nearby. Some like walleye may hang on outer edge of light but I have caught them right under light too.
F. If you use glow lures keep it subdued. Too much glow works against you
G. Invest at least 60.00 in light . THe dull cheapos do not work at all.
H. Hanging lantern just above water by a few inches is almost as effective but more of a headache.

Hope that helps you or anybody else that might want to try it.


----------



## Arnie8

Thanks good tip


----------

